# Super red kribs - slight overrun with fry



## montelovers (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi everyone. I'm in Waterloo and posted this on the KWAS site but thought I'd post here too.

Just wondering what typical methods are used to get rid of some fry you might have as extras.
I know posting on here and the KWAS website is a good start but are there other avenues that can be used to get rid of some new fry (PN, Kiijii)? We have two pairs that produce easily 75-100 fry per batch (with one pair producing close to 200 along in a previous batch). The fry were bought from Frank's place so they are really good quality parents. No fighting pre, during or post breeding. Both watching the fry really well and no deaths so far in each group. We now have close to 400 fries of super reds growing out. Have about 200 of them that are about 2 months old and the latest set of 200 running about 1 month old so far.
We know that we'll be bringing Frank some of the babies as gift for the generosity he's given us (one back scratch deserves another) but are local LFS open to acquiring local bred fries or do they prefer established vendors?
I know.. pics, pics.. just got a new camera to replace an old one and will try to post pics of parents and fry soon if possible.
Thanks.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

When I have an excess of fry or plants I trade them or give them away. Some fish you are able to sell, but for more common substrate spawners its usually easier to give them up for free. Some stores will take them for store credit as well, check with your local big als.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Most private owned pet shops will take cichlids at about 2cm.


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

hehe, I'm moving to Waterloo next year. I'm sure I'll take a couple off your hands. =)


----------



## montelovers (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, at the moment, just looking at options and did get a couple of bites for interest. They're not yet ready to go but at least I know my options. These two pairs like to breed and I haven't seen any super red kribs often in local LFS, even in Toronto. Got these from Frank and boy did they deliver in more ways than one.


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

I will be moving back to waterloo in the fall for school. I would like to take a couple if you still have some left. I know that Kwas have a monthly auction at their monthly meeting. You should bring the fry in and see if anyone want to take them home.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I think super red kribs ought to sell. If I had a free tank, I'd take a bunch.

W


----------



## andya (Jun 22, 2010)

*I have an unused 50 gal(just gave away my red devil)*



montelovers said:


> Hi everyone. I'm in Waterloo and posted this on the KWAS site but thought I'd post here too.
> 
> Just wondering what typical methods are used to get rid of some fry you might have as extras.
> I know posting on here and the KWAS website is a good start but are there other avenues that can be used to get rid of some new fry (PN, Kiijii)? We have two pairs that produce easily 75-100 fry per batch (with one pair producing close to 200 along in a previous batch). The fry were bought from Frank's place so they are really good quality parents. No fighting pre, during or post breeding. Both watching the fry really well and no deaths so far in each group. We now have close to 400 fries of super reds growing out. Have about 200 of them that are about 2 months old and the latest set of 200 running about 1 month old so far.
> ...


I would be interested in a few but i don't know if you are too far away to make this work.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Would love to see some pics of the parents


----------



## montelovers (Mar 26, 2009)

Will be working with my wife to get some nice pics out shortly (of the two sets of parents and the two tanks of fry)


----------

